# GTO Fender Flares/Widebody



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

I ran across this while messing around online and agree that this is what we need!!










Link to the site: 
Widebody GTO | Miscellaneous Blog & Discussions at GM High Tech Performance Magazine

If anyone has pictures, info, anything about this car do tell!

P.S. Wish they made white GTOs. 

Dustin


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's the Revenge GTO

Revenge Photo Gallery


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

That was easy =) Thanks!


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

NEW question. If that's the Revenge kit, who makes this one?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I let one slip thru my fingers about 2 years ago. I shoulda bought it then. Anyone know of one for sale or at least a good place to keep an eye out?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Goat1403 said:


> NEW question. If that's the Revenge kit, who makes this one?


http://Autoformgroup.com


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks again Mike V.... Both these kits are nice, but the revenge one is my pick. Although try getting ahold of anyone there!


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wish I knew if anyone was around me with a Revenge GTO.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> http://Autoformgroup.com


$2000+ for 4 fender flares and a spitter. GTO tax at its finest.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Revenge is down to 4 people - I think it's game over.


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> Revenge is down to 4 people - I think it's game over.


Do you know if they only install the kit vs selling it to install yourself? Couldn't take more then four people to ship a kit!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm don't know. If they do have the parts around, I bet you could work a sweet deal. I saw one GTO they just finished about four months ago, and doubt the parts are made as needed.

If the only goal is wider tires, you can do a mini tub or, as one guy did, have a body shop pull the fenders - NOT ROLL OR CUT - but pull. It looked great - 100% stock minus a small bulge - but he could fit some nice rubber once done.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it looks much better than the RA6 kit. But if I were to get one, I think I'd have the fender flares frenched for a smoother transition.


----------



## Goat1403 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is frenched a way of molding? pics of what you mean?

Mike: In the end big deep dish tires is what id like to do.... although i dont like when people have the tires sticking out a foot with just a small lip of the fender rolling out and inches of the tires exposed.


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

A "french " is when you mold a part into the body so that it becomes smooth and looks as if that body panel was originally made that way. The most common example is on old lead sled headlights, where the trim ring is molded into the fender to make it flush and become part of the fender. If these were frenched onto the car they would make it look like an actual widebody, not just fender flares like they are now. Widebodies are great, they make the car look much more aggressive in a very subtle way. Fender flares are and abrupt wheel well modification that doesn't lend itself particularly well to the smooth lines of any newer car. In my opinion (just my opinion, not a fact) fender flares only belong on 4 wheel drive vehicles as their purpose is to "cheaply" keep the tires under the fenders. They were never meant to enhance appearance and I have yet to see a vehicle that looks better with them on. Different yes, but different is not always better


----------



## Backup (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is a pic of the wheel2powertrain gto. It has had flares "frenched" to give it the appearance of being widebody. The fronts are not flares but actually new fenders molded in carbon fiber.
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/245/1661/25610830012_large.jpg

And here's a link to a gto that is being widened in the same manner (different car, same process).

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...official&tbs=isch:1&ei=tRS6TN3ZG8T38Abkg8iqDg


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Goat1403 said:


> In the end big deep dish tires is what id like to do


The two easy ways are mini tub or pull the fenders.

Here's a link to pulling the fender.

My Rear Fenders Flared - LS1GTO.com Forums

By far, $1500-2000 for a mini tub (no outer body mods) is the cheapest. Still, if you hook you're going to up the chance of breaking something.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I LOVE the looks of the Revenge kit and the idea of wider tires makes me think happy thoughts... Sadly, it won't work with my SAP front end and I'm not willing to let that go for a wider stance.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Goat1403 said:


> If anyone has pictures, info, anything about this car do tell!


Here's the thread I started in 07.... unfortunately the link in that threads 1st post doesn't work anymore. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/lingenfelters-revenge-gto-12822/

Email responce I received to my inquiry back in 07... maybe they can shed some light on current availabilty, but it appears they no longer have an inhouse relationship with the body fabricator.



> Hi Red,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Lingenfelter and our products. The Revenge body package, installed, painted with wheels & exhaust is $12,995.00 not including the engine modifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

The one I looked at almost 2 years ago was in Jasper IN. They wanted $29,995 ($78,000MSRP Originally) and it was only dealer owned and still had all the original information booklets and window sticker showing the pkg. It had 13k on the clock. Wish I was wanting another one then, they said they were very motivated to move this car and actually called me up later asking me to make an offer on it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BlackJackByte said:


> ($78,000MSRP Originally)


They were pullin yer crank with that MSRP price.... if it were a true Signature Series Lingenfelter Revenge GTO with the 427 LS2, that $29,995 asking price 2 years ago was a steal and a hell of a deal for a Revenge with a stock LS2!

Where the MSRP rubber meets the road:
Stock 06 M6 w/18's GTO MSRP = $33,180. (W/17's it was $495 less, w/auto add $805)
As quoted to me above, add $12,995.
Lingenfelter Revenge GTO MSRP $46,175.

Even with the engine upgrade package, putting a total Signature Series Lingenfelter Revenge GTO price at $19,995 + $33,180 = $53,175.... it falls way short of $78 grand. 

Also, nobody but nobody was paying MSRP in 07 for a new GTO from Pontiac when Lingenfelter offered this package... unless they were desperate or retarded!!! I paid $28,200 on the road (which included tax, title, tags) and others posted on this site at the time of paying several thousand less for a left over 06. Late in 07 autotrader's wed site showed a couple dealers adding stupid money type mark ups on the last half dozen or so new left over 06's hoping to real in a truly desperate, just had to have it new & never farted in, type of buyer... all were automatics (which added a real cost increase to the MSRP over the M6 optioned GTO's of $805 because of the $1500 Federal gas guzzler tax on the automatics that didn't apply to the manual trans GTO's... so the most expensive 06 MSRP was $33,985 for an automatic w/18's.... anything past that was a dealer add on).


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> They were pullin yer crank with that MSRP price.... if it were a true Signature Series Lingenfelter Revenge GTO with the 427 LS2, that $29,995 asking price 2 years ago was a steal and a hell of a deal for a Revenge with a stock LS2!
> 
> Where the MSRP rubber meets the road:
> Stock 06 M6 w/18's GTO MSRP = $33,180. (W/17's it was $495 less, w/auto add $805)
> ...


Wrong. You're forgetting about the other cost. $13k for Revenge pkg, $33k car, NOW add the $22-26K pkg from LPE. And there was no yanking, I mean it was a Pontiac dealership with GM printed window sticker...the orginal one. Believe me, you weren't getting on for no $46k. And I actually meant that I knew they were roughly 70 something brand new, my bad.

*Sorry, forgot to mention it was indeed the Signature series with the 427. I looked up some orginal figures on google, it came out to 70K. You see why I hate myself now!!!*


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It had the LPE options too?

In other words, you missed out on the deal of deals.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Read my 1st post in this thread and click the link... plenty of old info, opinions and on page 3 & 4 it shows a member's Revenge GTO that had been posted as late as April of this year. He would be a great source for anyone interested in current cost & availabilty.



BlackJackByte said:


> Wrong. You're forgetting about the other cost. $13k for Revenge pkg, $33k car, NOW add the $22-26K pkg from LPE. And there was no yanking, I mean it was a Pontiac dealership with GM printed window sticker...the orginal one. Believe me, you weren't getting on for no $46k. And I actually meant that I knew they were roughly 70 something brand new, my bad.
> 
> *Sorry, forgot to mention it was indeed the Signature series with the 427. I looked up some orginal figures on google, it came out to 70K. You see why I hate myself now!!!*


Wrong? Not about MSRP. There would never be "*Pontiac dealership with GM printed window sticker*" showing any price that exceeded GM's optioned car from the factory. A suplimental dealer sheet for dealer add on's, absolutely true, but not a REAL *GM printed window sticker *. 

Wrong price? Not really! My quote below was spot on as I received it from LPE directly 3 1/2 years ago (read email received from LPE as posted previously). Based on my purchase price, I could have done the Revenge body kit for a total cost of $41,195 plus my travel costs. HOWEVER, if a dealer did the work on one of their show room cars, I agree they would mark it up to cover transport to/from LPE for the conversion and most likely add a few extra % points on for profit to cover their trouble. 

Yes, I was slightly off in my previous post today for the Signature Series cost in 07, as refrenced in the figures I posted May 5th 2007 and quoted from my old thread below. 



Red Bearded Goat said:


> FYI, Revenge body kit mods installed with complete paint work (including wheels, tires, brakes, exhaust) less engine upgrade, cost is a hair under $14k. Engine upgrade to 530 hp runs just under $20k. To me each is a wallet buster but for comparison purposes "only", a pimped out GTO from Lingenfelters and Revenge Design would run $34k plus a used base model costing, say $23k or new for $30k, making an estimated total range from $57k to $64k invested,,,,,


Bottom line:
I don't need google to find the facts or figures... having talked directly to LPE in 07 about that package and posted a thread at the time. Fact is my GTO cost me $28,200 OTR and if I wanted to go that route directly it would have cost me or anyone else another $32,995 for the full Signature Series done thru LPE... or in my case for a total of $61,190 in May of 2007.... still far short of 78k or even 70k... BUT, in all fairness I have no doubt a dealership that did the conversion (or claiming to have done it as a sales point) would/could show "their" price in that $70~78k range.... but not being a "factory" option it would never be printed as, nor should it have been printed on an original GM window sticker.

Life's short... have no regrets and enjoy the ride:cheers


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Just saying it was A GM POSTED WINDOW STICKER. NOT DEALER. IT WAS NOT PRICED HIGHER THAN GM's OPTIONS. IT WAS A GM STICKER STATING EVERYTHING. want that to be CLEAR. If you've ever bought a new car its the sticker in the window providing all the details. That is exactly what it said, almost $70k. Everything was documented and they were very proud to have a stack of info on that car. I seen it in person, and for the looooongest time had pictures of it on my phone(to drool over...530hp).If you look deep enough there are reviews on the engine pkg. throughout the internet stating numerous times it's a $23k add on alone. I'm not trying to be rude or a know it all, I just CANNOT STAND being told wrong when I was there with my own eyes and seen everything. I'm not some moron who doesnt know simple bs from a dealer. Its not like it was a faked window sticker. Not angry either, just defending my ground. $78k was completely wrong, couldnt remember for sure, just knew it was extremely close to $70k.

And yes I missed the deal of deals Mike  I'm not the biggest fan of the look but I enjoy collecting odd/rare things and such.


----------

